# Teh, hehe...



## sundaymouse (Dec 30, 2013)

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/426980/#Comment_426980

Is he really talking about "blatant advertising", or just a veto to BuyVM's defection on his employer?

Edit: now with screenshot:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe they think we use Fabozzi's marketing strategy of "make an ass of yourself to draw attention"?

That's one of the pics from the cruise we took this year.  Though you'd think if we were advertising (or had anything to do with that, really), we would at least get my name spelled correctly?


----------



## MannDude (Dec 30, 2013)

sundaymouse said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/426980/#Comment_426980
> 
> Is he really talking about "blatant advertising", or just a veto to BuyVM's defection on his employer?


Screenshot for those of us who don't have a LET account to login to? It's behind the login wall. My two week ban from months ago is still active...


----------



## sundaymouse (Dec 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Screenshot for those of us who don't have a LET account to login to? It's behind the login wall. My two week ban from months ago is still active...


Here you go.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 30, 2013)

sundaymouse said:


> Here you go.


Whats this in reference to?

Are they barring external links to providers that CC/LE* dislike now too, even if an unaffiliated member of the community posts it? I'm lost without the context of the tread. =(


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 30, 2013)

I suspect the "blatant advertising" remark was in reference to the vpsBoard links, rather than BuyVM (seeing as it seems another vpsBoard-related post was removed). Not sure though.


----------



## sundaymouse (Dec 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Whats this in reference to?
> 
> Are they barring external links to providers that CC/LE* dislike now too, even if an unaffiliated member of the community posts it? I'm lost without the context of the tread. =(


It is a reference to this meme:


----------



## MannDude (Dec 30, 2013)

sundaymouse said:


> It is a reference to this meme:


Ohh... Yeah, I saw the original thread before they moved it behind the login wall and edited it, I guess.

Probably Chris or Adam bored. They're the ones that usually are mad at BuyVM for something or another and downplay their ground in the industry.

I like the one I made better:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Whats this in reference to?
> 
> Are they barring external links to providers that CC/LE* dislike now too, even if an unaffiliated member of the community posts it? I'm lost without the context of the tread. =(


tl;dr - someone brought up "forum that shant be named" (vpsb), then a string of amusing "This post soon to be deleted" messages.  The 'blatant advertising' reference was mkpossen stating that he would follow WHT's example, and not remove links to VPSB unless they were 'blatant advertising'.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 30, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/eRyx6gh.jpg


----------



## MannDude (Dec 30, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> tl;dr - someone brought up "forum that shant be named" (vpsb), then a string of amusing "This post soon to be deleted" messages.  The 'blatant advertising' reference was mkpossen stating that he would follow WHT's example, and not remove links to VPSB unless they were 'blatant advertising'.


Ahhh, okay. I understand now. That's hilarious.



HalfEatenPie said:


> http://i.imgur.com/eRyx6gh.jpg


Hahaha.

That's hilarious.

"blatant advertising".

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/19211/small-vps-with-cpanel-whm-and-whmcs <-- second thread from the top and look at the blatant advertising!

I love how that despite the fact Lowendtalk is much larger and more active then vpsBoard they feel threatened by its presence enough to worry over links to here. I think it does more good than anything, people are naturally curious. "_The board that can't be named._ Sounds exclusive. I want in." Haha. Granted, they've got years on vpsB but we're on the up and up no doubt.

EDIT: Furthermore, there are plenty of links on LET to other vps websites, that aren't selling VPSes. That rule was simply put in place for vpsBoard. No one winked when there was an entire thread created about the 96mbForum, where the owner(s) were asking for suggestions. No one gets mad if someone links to their blog. But link to vpsBoard? Shame on you. How _dare_ you.


----------



## mikho (Dec 30, 2013)

It's always like that when members who played a large role with many and helpful threads/posts "run away" to another place.


I currently have a similar situation with my work life, many of the colleagues I have at the company i work for today is the same people I worked with at my old job.


It is almost as the ones who are still at my old job treats us as traitors or something. I've worked with a handful after I changed workplace and you really have to watch your tounge or something "bad" will happen.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll be honest, i've been cackling over the 'You cant say nay' "meme" all day. 

As I said on IRC, of our total operating costs, wages accounts for 40%.

You forgot Andrew released a *nopony* coupon too.

Francisco


----------



## mikho (Dec 30, 2013)

Interesting that he showed up on LET now.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You forgot Andrew released a *nopony* coupon too.


I'm still waiting for the *dickfear* and *whydontyouloveus* coupons >_>


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 30, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I'm still waiting for the *dickfear* and *whydontyouloveus* coupons >_>


I'm aware now that such policy exist


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha, if you haven't seen George Carlin's material, I highly suggest watching.  His death was probably one of the single greatest losses to the world in recent history.


----------

